# Have you ever seen A



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

6" pipe size 0-800 gpm flow meter? 

I've never seen one so large. My wholesaler actually laughed when I asked. Oh the things that some folks spec:blink:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> 6" pipe size 0-800 gpm flow meter?
> 
> I've never seen one so large. My wholesaler actually laughed when I asked. Oh the things that some folks spec:blink:


What is it spec-ed on? Used one on a 10 inch line for irrigation before but thats it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Geo-thermal loop. 6" sch 40 black. 12 psi operating pressure. 

I would love to find one with flanged ends but, would take about anything at this point.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I found a magnetic one. 32-1200 gpm. I believe I'll submit that one and see if it flies with the architect.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you check with an aquatics supplier? We used to put stuff like that on in waterparks. Up to 12," I believe.


----------

